# Heated seat/steering wheel button on SEL premium



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I have an Atlas SEL premium and it's always in the shop. I've had a Tig s, se and SEL as loaners. All 2018. I haven't had an sel premium but I noticed online that the button for the heated steering wheel and heated seats is shared. On the atlas they are seaparate. How does it work? Does it just bring you to the climate screen?


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

My Tig SEL-P, when you push the button for the heater on drivers side, there is a screen popup near the lower left hand corner which shows seat heat level and steering wheel heater. On that touch screen, you can turn steering wheel heat off, and also lower intensity of seat heat (as well as multiple press button for change of seat heat intensity)


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> My Tig SEL-P, when you push the button for the heater on drivers side, there is a screen popup near the lower left hand corner which shows seat heat level and steering wheel heater. On that touch screen, you can turn steering wheel heat off, and also lower intensity of seat heat (as well as multiple press button for change of seat heat intensity)


Thank thank thank you for the explanation. I am always a curious person and i kept seeing this button.

You can also control the heated steering wheel by pressing the menu button on the center climatronic knob (or through the menus). I use that menu button a lot in the atlas to control the rear climate control for the dogs.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Out of curiosity, can you just turn on the heated wheel? When you press the physical button, then the touch screen for the heated wheel, if you then press the physical button again until the heated seat turns off does the wheel turn off with it?


----------



## SysWiz (Aug 17, 2014)

ice4life said:


> Out of curiosity, can you just turn on the heated wheel? When you press the physical button, then the touch screen for the heated wheel, if you then press the physical button again until the heated seat turns off does the wheel turn off with it?


Yes. Normally, if you hit the physical button enough times to turn off the seat, the wheel also turns off. However, if you hit the screen icon for the steering wheel, you can turn it on/off independent of the seat. At least, that's how I've done it. If there's an easier way, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

SysWiz said:


> Yes. Normally, if you hit the physical button enough times to turn off the seat, the wheel also turns off. However, if you hit the screen icon for the steering wheel, you can turn it on/off independent of the seat. At least, that's how I've done it. If there's an easier way, I'd love to hear it.


Press the cliamtronic menu button (center circle knob) and it should be in there I think. It is on my atlas (but we are also worthy of a separate button so who knows)


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Just drove the car and remembered to test this.

You can turn on just the heated steering wheel by pushing


ice4life said:


> Out of curiosity, can you just turn on the heated wheel? When you press the physical button, then the touch screen for the heated wheel, if you then press the physical button again until the heated seat turns off does the wheel turn off with it?


Just drove the car and remembered to test this.

You can turn on just the heated steering wheel by pushing Just drove the car and remembered to test this.

You can turn on just the heated steering wheel by pushing the menu button and pushing the wheel button.
Turn off just the wheel the same way

If you have heated seat on and turn it off via physical button it turns off wheel aswell. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Coderedpl said:


> Just drove the car and remembered to test this.
> 
> You can turn on just the heated steering wheel by pushing Just drove the car and remembered to test this.
> 
> ...


Cool my curiosity had been piqued. Per the post above I think you can press the heated seat button three times until it turns off and quickly hit the heated wheel icon on that mini pop up as well before it disappears again.


----------

